# Python programming - free ebooks



## Drone (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a nice book called A Byte of Python. Just scroll to the bottom and grab a *free* pdf.

And here's Learn Python The Hard Way.
PDF is for 30$ but full html online version is *free*.

'appy learning


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2013)

Become a programmer, motherfucker

A lot of free and nice books about Delphi, C/C++/C#, Java, DirectX, .Net .... lol just everything


----------



## xenocide (Jan 23, 2013)

I made my new years resolution to learn Python, and have actually been tackling Learn Python The Hard Way.  I'll grab the PDF for A Byte of Python as well.


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazing and concrete article covering Declarations and Statements in Delphi


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 23, 2013)

Drone said:


> Become a programmer, motherfucker
> 
> A lot of free and nice books about Delphi, C/C++/C#, Java, DirectX, .Net .... lol just everything



I hadn't come across this site before I clicked your link.  It was good for a chuckle.

You should think about PMing TIGR with the links you've already posted and maybe adding future links to his thread.  At least that way it will continue to build the number of resources accessible from one place.


----------



## Drone (Jun 2, 2014)

New free Pyhton books

http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html

http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python


----------

